# cemetaryscape



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

shot on a paper negative with a 2x3 camera cobbled from two old polaroids.  Then a little tinkering digitally.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2006)

Very contrasty! I like it, Charlie - almost has a hint of blue on my work monitor here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

It has a hint of blue .... Im taking my cue from you, hadn't you noticed the last few.

One version also has a hint of green this one doesnt


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, I hadn't, if you're doing a border-type darkening a'la bromoil.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

No no more of the ink over sepia look


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> No no more of the ink over sepia look


Gotcha.....in the case of bromoil prints, it's ALL ink, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

ah well I cant see well enough to color in the mcdonalds clown picture for kids, so I ain't got no use for my ink and paint sets no more.

Wait I broke a window out of the front door because I have no depth perception, and I used the paint kit to touch up after I fixed the window, so I guess I do have some use for it after all.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> ah well I cant see well enough to color in the mcdonalds clown picture for kids, so I ain't got no use for my ink and paint sets no more.
> 
> Wait I broke a window out of the front door because I have no depth perception, and I used the paint kit to touch up after I fixed the window, so I guess I do have some use for it after all.


ooo, sounds like the kinda paint that's bound to peel soon if used outside! 

Send all unused lithographic inks to me.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> ooo, sounds like the kinda paint that's bound to peel soon if used outside!
> 
> Send all unused lithographic inks to me.


 
Its on a big porch behind a storm door and they are oils.  If they lasted for leonardo they will last for me.  That chapel ceiling leaked like hell now and then.

Don't got no litho inks had a box of colored pin and ink used to outline negs and touch up color prints for dust spots.  Probably dried up since I haven't used them in years.


----------

